# اين اجد تلك الاشياء فى مصر



## FinalSpeed (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى انا سعيد لانى اشارك معكم فى المنتدى وانا الان شغال فى مشروع CNC Router 
ولكن انا ابحث عن بعض الاشياء من اجزاء الماكنية مثل الجزء الالكترونى و الجزء الميكانيكى
اين اجد تلك الاشياء فى مصر مثل هذا











ارجو الافادة والرد على فى هذا الموضوع 
email : killmax41 yahoo


----------



## abo_slaim (26 يونيو 2011)

ebay.com


----------



## FinalSpeed (26 يونيو 2011)

يا abo_slaim ان مش عايز مواقع انا عايز محلات بتباع هذة الاشياء فى مصر
وبخصوص ebay ازاى اشترى منها عشان وهو يقبل ال paypal بس ومصر من الدول 
اللى ممنوعة من استخدام Paypal وشكرا على الرد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم هذه الاشياء تقريبا من الممنوعات عندنا في مصر وتداولها يعرضك للمسائلة ههههههههههههههه

احنا سبقناك ودخنا بحث عن هذه الاشياء يا أستاذ فعليك ان تتخذ احد الطريقين المتاحين

1- أن تستخدم موارد البيئة المحيطه وتطوعها لتناسب مشروعك 

2- أن تشتري كل شيء عبر النت 

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## maref (29 يونيو 2011)

سلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للدريفات كلها موجودة عند شركة رام بباب اللوق
اما بالنسبة للفتايل و لينتير والبلي دي موجودة في معروف عند جماعة هنود اسم المحل الحطيب بالحاء
وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يونيو 2011)

كان زمان يا ريس رام خلص درايفات ومافيش غير درايف مصري


----------



## zamalkawi (29 يونيو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> كان زمان يا ريس رام خلص درايفات ومافيش غير درايف مصري


وماله الدرايف المصري؟ عندك معلومات عنه؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يونيو 2011)

عندي بس مش عاوز اتلكم على الملأ اللي عاوز يسألني عنه على الخاص يتفضل إذا كان ناوي يشتريه


----------



## النجار2 (30 يونيو 2011)

رام عنده رديفرات لسه مشترى منه قريب جدا عنده 3.5 امبير وعنده 6 مش عارف يمكن الحاج طارق سال بعدى
بس انا اشتريت من عنده قريب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 يونيو 2011)

الاخ محمد الهواري كان عنده اول امبارح


----------



## زيطة (2 يوليو 2011)

محدش فكر يعمل servo motor+drive 100%انا شغال اليومين دول فى تصنيع ball screwانشاء الله بعد كده هخش على linear bearing


----------



## zamalkawi (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم


زيطة قال:


> محدش فكر يعمل servo motor+drive 100%


ماذا تقصد؟




زيطة قال:


> انا شغال اليومين دول فى تصنيع ball screw


كيف تقوم بتصنيعه؟
​


----------



## FinalSpeed (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ازاى تقوم بتصنيع لball screw ده حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوارررررررررررررررررر


----------



## زيطة (6 يوليو 2011)

بعد مراجعة الكثير من انتاج الشركات المختلفة ومراجعة الdin ومراجعة المعالجات السطحيه الازمة +patanet +cnc lathe machine يوجد احتماليه كبيره فى انتاج ball screw بدقة عالية
المقصود بservo motor +drive حسب فهمى الموضوع عبارة عن synchronous ac motor وده سهل +closed loop control circuit---
inverter(frequency control 
+feed back


----------



## زيطة (6 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعه السر فى الpatent http://www.freepatentsonline.com/ يوجد به خط سير الفكره من بداىة الامر حتى الان


----------



## زيطة (6 يوليو 2011)

النصر حليف أكثر الناس أيمان به حدد نية العمل والله جل فى علاه ينير البصيره وييسر الأمر


----------



## ahmed es (6 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة لل stepper driver
ادخل على موقع رام ستجد الدرايفرات المعروضة هى الموجودة عنده فى المحل

انا اشتريت واحد من شهر تقريبا 6 أمبير full و half step 
وهذه صورته




وانا اقوم بتصميم واحد يدعم موتور 2 امبير 4 فاز half full step وانتهيت منه أمس وقام بالدوران لكن لم اجربه على حمل وصورته مرفقة









ولمن يريد ال schematic هذا هو

لكن عليك استبدال دائرة and ب or و استبدل طرفى دخل المقارن
هذا كان نتيجة خطأ فى التصميم وقمت بإصلاحة على البوردة وجب التنويه حتى لا تكرر الخطأ


----------



## ahmed es (6 يوليو 2011)

الصور الباقية
صورة ال schematic









كما قلت لا تنسى الإصلاحات اذا اردت التنفيذ


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يوليو 2011)

معذرة لأخينا finalspeed حيث سأخرج قليلا عن الموضوع لأرد على أخي زيطة
بالنسبة لللولب الكروي، المشكلة ليست فقط في مراجعة المنتجات الموجودة في اسوق والمعايير القياسية وبراءات الاختراع
فحتى لو أنت لديك كل هذا، وقرأته واستوعبته وفهمته تماما، بل وحتى لو افترضنا أنك لديك الخبرات اللازمة، وليس الأمر دراءة وقراءة فقط، يوجد معوق كبير...
على حد علمي، تكنولوجيا تصنيع واختبار هذا المنتج، تتطلب تكنولوجيا عالية ومكلفة، ولن تجدها في الورش العادية، كما أنها تتطلب إنتاجا كميا، وإلا ستكون العملية غير اقتصادية بالمرة
وبالتالي فالعملية بالإضافة للعلم والخبرة، تحتاج مستثمر جاد، ويحتاج إلى إقامة شركة ذات رأس مال كبير، وذات إمكانيات تسويقية
وهذا كان الغرض من السؤال
لا أقصد إحباطك، ولكن أقصد تنبيهك إلى هذه النقاط، بحيث تكون واعيا لها قبل السير في الطريق، ولو قررت المضي قدما، فعليك أن تضع هذه الاعتبارات نصب عينيك
*

*أما بالنسبة للسرفو موتور، فأنا لم أسأل عن معنى السرفو موتور، وإنما سألتك ماذا تقصد بعبارة:
*محدش فكر يعمل servo motor+drive 100%
*فهل تقصد بها سؤالا؟ أم تقصد بها جملة خبرية؟ هل تسأل إن كان أحد فكر في عمل سرفو موتور، أم تقول لنا أننا لن نجد في مصر من يصنع السرفو موتور؟ وماذا تقصد ب 100% في آخر العبارة؟ هل تقصد به سرفو موتور بجودة عالية، أم تقصد سرفو موتور من الألف للياء؟

على كل حال، أنا أحاول الآن تصنيع سرفو موتور، المرحلة الأولى منه هي محرك تيار مستمر عادي، بينما المرحلة الثانية ستكون عبارة عن محرك متزامن. أما المرحلة الثالثة فهي مرحلة الإعداد لمنتج تجاري للمنافسة في السوق، ولا أتوقع أن يظهر منتجي في الأسواق قبل نهاية عام 2013 بإذن الله على أفضل تقدير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (6 يوليو 2011)

تعليق صغير بخصوص الـ Ball screw
فهو يوجد على نوعين كالتالي:
النوع الأول يسمى : Rolled ball screw وهو مصنع بطريقة البثق من خلال مرور عمود الصلب بين بكرتين مقلوظتين.
النوع الثاني (الأكثر دقة) : Precision ball screw:
وهو مصنع من خلال عمليات خراطة وتجليخ بأدوات ذات دقة عالية جداً.

والـ Ball screws عموماً يتم تصنيفها تبعاً لدقتها برموز معينة مثل T3 T5 C7 وهكذا
وتتفوات فيما بينها في الأسعار وفقاً للدقة التي هي عليها.
وبالتالي فمسألة تصنيعها كما ذكر الأخ زمالكاوي تعتمد على ماكينات غالية الثمن ودقة رؤوس الحفر والخامات المستعملة والخبرات اللازمة لها.

فنعم يمكنننا تصنيع Ball screw بخامة محلية على مخرطة عادية . ولكن دقة تصنيعه لن تتعدى القلاووظ العادي.
كما أن الصعوبة الحقيقية في تصنيع الـ Ball nut والتي يجب أن يتم تصنيعها مع القلاووظ الخاص بها في نفس الوقت

وشكراً للإخوة على وقتهم


----------



## زيطة (6 يوليو 2011)

المقصود 100% هو التصنيع من أ الى ى أما بالنسبة للميكنات زات الدقة العاليه فهى موجودة نظراً لوجود صناعة قطع غيار مصانع الاسمنت فى مصر ولاكنى اعتقد أنىى سوف أمر ببعض من التجارب الفاشله الى ان اصل الى النتيجة المطلوبه


----------



## زيطة (6 يوليو 2011)

أما بألنسبه لموضوع ألماديات فتوجد له حلول الهدف هو أقتحام صناعة ماكينات cnc واذا تم النجاح فى تصنيع هذة المكونات محلياً أنشاء الله فسوف يكون لدينا قدره تنافسيه عاليه جداً


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقك الله يا زيطه طموحك كبير وإن شاء الله توصل


----------

